# Does gender matter?



## Little_V (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi everybody. I'm new to the forum, after falling head over heels with the breed. I am doing lots of research on everything vizsla related and hope to get a V in the future.

I was just pondering really... Other than for breeding, do you have a preference as to the gender of your dog? I have heard before that some believe females are easier to train. I just wondered really. What are your thoughts? I'd be happy with either!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Depends on how badly you want a puppy. I was waiting for a litter to be born and had a preference for a girl but would take a boy or a girl. It just seems to me that all my house pets have been girls but all my horses have been boys. Hard to have a preference either way.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

The main differences I have noticed are of course the size, and the girls tend to be a bit more independent. We have 2 boys and they are the definition of Velcro. I'm sure others who have one of each will have more to add.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Boyz are clowns, LOL


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Of course, we all can only speak in generalizations since there are exceptions to the "rule." I've heard many times on here and many times in speaking to other V owners- females will love you, males will be IN love with you. From my experience I think this is fairly true.

We have a male who is such a baby, but as data pointed out, also is a HUGE clown. He wants to be with us, near us or on us at any and all times- the definition of velcro. He loves every person who walks in the door and is ready to be their best friend so long as they pet him or let him lay on them. On a daily basis he adds so much comedic relief to our lives and was mans best friend to us from day 1.

This past weekend we had a female stay with us who was the epitome of alpha- she bossed our boy around and he was content with letting her. She was so much more independent than we expected and would often march off without us to explore. I saw a very different personality from her than I see from our boy- independent, somewhat bossy, strong willed and more serious. Of course, this is one specific dog. Each dog is different and you'll have to meet them to see what type of personality you think you'll be getting. Bottom line is that you know what you're getting from a V when you buy one from a breeder- a best friend for life and the best companion you could imagine.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

I think it's more important to evaluate each pup individually regardless of gender, be open to either. 

Your mileage may vary, but my experience is that boys are easier to train, needier, and more attached/less independent. But V's are V's, they all are highly intelligent and eager to please, so either way, you can't go wrong if the breed itself works for you. 

Evaluate the pups independent of gender.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We have an 8 week old female. Right now she is a 'wild child'.
She takes shoes, puts her mouth on everything, goes and crashes in our laundry instead of her crate, climbs the stairs up but can't get back down. Dharma will play with your feet and be under them all the time she barks and jumps and play attacks. She does love to come and snuggle up with us in bed or on the couch. We have only had Dharma for a week and we have been at my parents house on holidays so I can't really tell you what she is like until we all settle at home.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I once heard a female V will love you and a male V will be in love with you. 

Since hearing that for the first time I have found that to be very true. Still I love both male and female V's, but currently I own two males.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Up until last fall I'd had males dogs (not all Vs) for years. Now I have Cash and Penny and there is definitely a difference between males and females. Cash is easy going, loving, happy, obedient (for the most part), cuddly and very social. Penny is a people pleaser, loyal, friendly (with most people), loving to me especially and fun, but she also wants to be alpha, she's very protective of me and Cash and she can be a little pushy. 

I think that personality has a lot to do with it too - meet the pups, talk to the breeder and get a puppy that fits your lifestyle. Male or female you'll love them.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm pretty much echoing what others have said. 

Also heard the "love you" versus "in love with you" comment. I've heard that females are a bit more independent. 

Also if you want to wait to neuter/spay them until they are two years old, thinking about whether you want to deal with a heat versus lifting the leg to pee. And then I guess size would be the last contributor. 

My husband said he wanted a male. When I asked the breeder he said all the males in that particular litter were similar in personality, playful, middle of the pack. he said the girls differed and he would recommend different girls based on what kind of personality we had and what our life looked like at home. 

I think the most important factor is finding a pup with the right temperament for your specific family. I don't have a LOT of experience with female vizslas, but I do with random dogs at the dog park and female/male, personality differs dramatically based on the individual pup. Seen tolerant, calm dogs and assertive, domineering dogs of both sexes.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think that gender, in and of itself, really matters. Each puppy becomes his own dog, and no two are alike. They are all individuals, just like people.


----------



## Little_V (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your replies. It's lovely to hear all your stories about your beautiful dogs. I love that picture, ha!

Yes, I think they are all individuals, like people are. I've also had hirs for many years who are also very different reagrdless of gender.

I don't have a preference. I'm just very much looking forward to being a V owner one day. I'm sure I will have a thousand questions so will no doubt be on here a lot!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I didn't have a preference when waiting for my pup either, I let the breeder choose the pup that best suited my needs/personality and I would always recommend that to anyone who has a breeder willing to do it. 
The thing about loving you/being in love with you might have some truth in it. My auntie has a GSP (male) and a Weim (female) - she once told me that her GSP was always coming to her for cuddles and affection, and she could go to him at any time for hugs and he's always close by, etc. The Weim female on the other hand tended to want hugs on her terms - she'd often go for cuddles but was also happy to just do her own thing, and sometimes would act slightly aloof when my auntie would go to HER for cuddles. 
I have a Vizsla female, and she's a bit like my auntie's Weim in this respect... she adores everyone and follows me everywhere, but likes to pretend she's a bit more independent - will sometimes turn her nose up comically if I go to her for cuddles. I guess it depends what you want out of a dog, if this thing seems often to be true. Whatever gender you get, you will adore, that's for sure! While an endlessly affectionate male sounds appealing, I do love my girl's personality, she has so much character and in a way, it makes the moments when she comes up to me all sweet and soppy all the more special. 
Good luck!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Claire said:


> I didn't have a preference when waiting for my pup either, I let the breeder choose the pup that best suited my needs/personality and I would always recommend that to anyone who has a breeder willing to do it.
> The thing about loving you/being in love with you might have some truth in it. My auntie has a GSP (male) and a Weim (female) - she once told me that her GSP was always coming to her for cuddles and affection, and she could go to him at any time for hugs and he's always close by, etc. The Weim female on the other hand tended to want hugs on her terms - she'd often go for cuddles but was also happy to just do her own thing, and sometimes would act slightly aloof when my auntie would go to HER for cuddles.
> I have a Vizsla female, and she's a bit like my auntie's Weim in this respect... she adores everyone and follows me everywhere, but likes to pretend she's a bit more independent - will sometimes turn her nose up comically if I go to her for cuddles. I guess it depends what you want out of a dog, if this thing seems often to be true. Whatever gender you get, you will adore, that's for sure! While an endlessly affectionate male sounds appealing, I do love my girl's personality, she has so much character and in a way, it makes the moments when she comes up to me all sweet and soppy all the more special.
> Good luck!
> ...


----------



## Little_V (Jul 7, 2013)

Ah these pictures are adorable!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I had a preference for a girl(got Dharma). But was happy to take whatever the litter produced. We ended up not being able to pick our puppy when everyone else got to pick theirs and had to rely on our breeder to do this for us. I think from the week that I have had her (and we have been away from home) she has been absolutely full of energy, loving, willing to learn and determined. She has been somewhat independent in trying to make her way with 2 adult cats and getting up and down a long flight of stairs. The breeder has done a wonderful job in placing for personality. Best to go and see the puppies at 3 weeks and again at a later date. You will end up with the right puppy.... be it boy or girl.


----------

